# chokecherry/wild cherry ?



## countrygirl (Jun 30, 2010)

i haven't posted pics to a forum in forever...may have to figure it out again...today, picking blackberries, i found a tree on our levee that has small red fruit, ripening to dark red/black...are these chokecherries? wild cherries? they are very small...green pea size. the leaves are smooth and long. it just happens to be across a small field from the crab apple we knew was there (we've only been living on the farm since nov.) and it is LOADED someone probably planted all these in the past...i sure owe 'em a hug!!!
any info on this tree is appreciated


----------



## BobF (Jul 1, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i haven't posted pics to a forum in forever...may have to figure it out again...today, picking blackberries, i found a tree on our levee that has small red fruit, ripening to dark red/black...are these chokecherries? wild cherries? they are very small...green pea size. the leaves are smooth and long. it just happens to be across a small field from the crab apple we knew was there (we've only been living on the farm since nov.) and it is LOADED someone probably planted all these in the past...i sure owe 'em a hug!!!
> any info on this tree is appreciated


 
Where's the pic?


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 1, 2010)

hadn't got it yet...will try this evening


----------



## deboard (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a chokecherry tree in the yard, the leaves have a dark red, almost maroon color. Mine doesn't do too well where I have it, but it blooms twice a year, very pretty tree.

Here is a picture of a tree like mine, but there may be different varieties of choke cherry that I don't know of. 

http://superpageshosting.com/manliu...r/gallery/03 - 09 - Canadian Choke Cherry.jpg


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 1, 2010)

it's definitely not that tree. i got pics this evening...i'll have to find my card reader to get 'em on here. i got brave and tried one. pretty sour, but the worse part was it was mostly pit i don't see how you could do ANYthing with this fruit
(btw, got 12 # nuthing but peach/skin on in freezer this evenin'!!!!)


----------



## pwrose (Jul 2, 2010)

What you describe sounds very much like a chokecherry / wild black cherry. From what I understand they make a killer wine. I have access to two trees that are over loaded with them. If they are ready I will be picking them this weekend, if not I will be on the hunt for all the ripe elderberries.

A pic would certainly help for 100% proof (via the net anyways). I think I have a pic of one of the trees I will be picking from, I will see if I can find it a post it. brb


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 2, 2010)

that's it! 
so, the big questions for me would be, 
1. how do you get the pits out/there wouldn't be much left.
2. how much would be needed/seems like you would need ALOT
just some basic info would be interesting...it's something i could think about for NEXT year, lol, as i already have enough lined up that i'm looking at buying more equipment just for those.
thanks for the info and pic! spot on!


----------



## pwrose (Jul 2, 2010)

I haven't made any wine from them yet but I did make some jelly from them two years ago. All I did to get the pits out was cook them, I mixed them with blueberries and some I mixed with blackberries. I will probably do the same thing to make wine out of them, just weight out how much I need to make the wine and then boil and drain the juice off. That is unless I get my juicer with in the next couple of months. I will have a freezer full of stuff to juice by then, LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 2, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> that's it!
> so, the big questions for me would be,
> 1. how do you get the pits out/there wouldn't be much left.
> 2. how much would be needed/seems like you would need ALOT
> ...



Pick them and freeze them. They will last...


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 2, 2010)

I didn't think about boiling and pouring/straining juice off...my newness is showing, lol. which would be best, freeze the fruit, or boil/strain/freeze juice?


----------



## BobF (Jul 2, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> I didn't think about boiling and pouring/straining juice off...my newness is showing, lol. which would be best, freeze the fruit, or boil/strain/freeze juice?


 
Freeze first, then juice with a steam juicer preserving in mason jars until you have time to ferment.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have several trees just like that - they have a whole lot of cherries on them.

I don't do anything with them - they serve as food for the birds .


----------

